# Help! Blowing coat is ruining our relationship!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I know there are a gazillion threads on blowing coat, and I thought I could handle this, but geeeeezzz...I'm having problems. For about 2 weeks now, Santos has been in the blowing coat stage. It's horrible. It was always easy getting knots out of his hair, but this is ridiculous. I'm having a hard time even getting down to the mat because he's got so much hair. 

He was very much a one person dog...mine. Now? Not so much. Every morning, I'm the first one out of the house, and he sees me off at the door. Last week, as I'm leaving, I hear him whimpering for DH to put him up on the bed with him. He comes to every family member who calls him but me! And I know it's because I'm the one who combs him every chance I get. The knots show up by the minute. I LOVE his long coat, but I don't want him to dread being with me, so I'm seriously considering cutting (gulp) him down. 

Questions: 
1)I would prefer a puppy cut to shaving him down. Will this help me get through this phase? I know if he's shaved, mats won't be an issue for a while, but will shorter (not shaved) hair help?

2) The texture of Santos' hair is different in this stage. He was always pretty silky, but now his hair seems dry and cottony. Will it stay this way once the blowing coat stage is over? Or will I get my easy to groom boy back?

I know you guys have the answers, so THANKS in advance!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

trueblue said:


> Questions:
> 1)I would prefer a puppy cut to shaving him down. Will this help me get through this phase? I know if he's shaved, mats won't be an issue for a while, but will shorter (not shaved) hair help?
> 
> 2) The texture of Santos' hair is different in this stage. He was always pretty silky, but now his hair seems dry and cottony. Will it stay this way once the blowing coat stage is over? Or will I get my easy to groom boy back?


1) Yes. If the hair is 8" long, there is just more hair to get tangled up than if the hair is 2-3" long. So cutting him down to nothing will 100% eliminate the tangle issue for awhile; cutting him down to 75% will alleviate about 75%. I am not a fan of the buzz cut - dogs' skin is designed to have coat and undercoat around it. Undercoat will both warm and cool a dog, act as sunscreen, etc. I really believe they are better off with 2" of hair than 1/2" or less, and most professional groomers agree.

2) Healthy hair is softer and silkier than dead and dying hair. You will probably notice the hair that brushes out is a different texture than what's still in the coat. Although some dogs do change texture for an adult coat, most emerge with something similar to what they started with. It's likely just the puppy coat that is dying and causing all the problems.

Really, if you want to cut him down, now is a good time. Basically you can chop off all the puppy coat once, and then just let the adult coat grow back in and keep up with it. I've found it grows back faster at this point than if you cut off an adult's hair, but I'm not sure that's anything proven!

Clover had long hair for 12 years. When he needed his first knee surgery last year, I was looking at not being able to bathe him until his knee was really stable again - maybe 2 months - and there was just no way. So I sighed and gave him first real haircut. I cried, but really, he'd pretty darn cute and in his old age seems to enjoy not having extensive grooming anymore. So he's staying short.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great information, Karen. Go Kim... Santos will look gorgeous in his puppy cut !!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Even after the blowing coat stag is gone some coats continue to mat. Smarty does, she has the cottony type coat. Galen's hair is soft and shinny but does not mat the way Smarty’s does.

This week I got a new foster that’s hair is maybe ½ to an inch long. When I gave her a bath, toweled her dry in a few minutes then let her run off I thought I must be nuts not to put my girls in puppy cuts. Still I can’t bring myself to do it.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Spare yourself the misery (and Santos too!) and get a long puppy cut for now. You can grow the hair back. Take a look at the do it yourself grooming and puppy cut thread and you can see a lot of variations in cuts, so Santos doesn't have to be shaved to be happier. Probably even cutting his hair to 2-3 inches would make a big difference. And you can keep his face longer too. I typically groom mine to about 2 inches and then since I'm a lazy groomer let it grow for a few months (or more) until it gets unmanageable. And I've found if you leave the sides longer they still look like they have a longer coat. 

As for texture: My boy's hair texture changed from silky and straight to curlier and more cottony. My girl didn't change at all though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Even after the blowing coat stag is gone some coats continue to mat. Smarty does, she has the cottony type coat. Galen's hair is soft and shinny but does not mat the way Smarty's does.
> 
> This week I got a new foster that's hair is maybe ½ to an inch long. When I gave her a bath, toweled her dry in a few minutes then let her run off I thought I must be nuts not to put my girls in puppy cuts. Still I can't bring myself to do it.


Hey, I didn't hear about the new foster.. Did you start another thread about her?!?!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I say go for the puppy cut. I did then same thing with Harley. It's just so much more managable. Although, I am still tempted to let it grow at times. He has a cotton coat and it mats pretty easy. As another poster said, go to the puppy cut board and check out some of the cuts. I had the groomer leave Harley's head and tail long, but it is still in good proportion with his body. The first time I got him cut, someone on here told me to ask for a teddy bear cut. No matter what you choose to do, you will still love your little Santos.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I had Rosie cut in a long puppy cut the first of March in the depth of coat blowing. It was wonderful and I liked the look after a day or two. Like you said, Rosie would hide when she saw the brush and comb come out and before she didn't mind at all. I have let her hair grow back out is it is now approx the same length as before the cut. It is cottony and really thick but doesn't mat particularly. Just one every once in a while and not hard to get out. regrettfully she still hates it when I brush her--long memory.

Interestly I had my 6 year old grand daughter this past week with shoulder length hair. It was horrible to comb out. she said that her mother always had trouble. Then being who I am, I cleansed Rosie's brush and brushed her hair. the tangles just brushed right out. I think I will order her mother a dog brush. It is the difference of not having the little balls on the ends.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

You may have known this but just a word of warning for the puppy cut- I would recommend leaving the ears and tail long. It just looks more "Havanesey". Lily blew her coat this spring something awful and I had her cut down significantly and against my directions they cut her ears and tail-her beautiful gold tips on her ears got cut off and wont grow back now. If they cut the body down, round out the feet and I think it helps a lot to have the underside shaved and in the armpit area where she was matting a lot-it doesn't show. Then in between the eyes and the bangs. It really really helped. 
Good Luck!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> Hey, I didn't hear about the new foster.. Did you start another thread about her?!?!


I'm a short term home until we get her to the long term foster. One of my contributions is to drive, pick up and deliver. This one just happens to be staying for a few days. She is "Lacey in GA" on the HRI site.

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index...nt&view=category&layout=blog&id=70&Itemid=164

No new thread on this cutie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You are a good woman! (and Lacey is very cute... I hope she finds her forever home soon!)


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

As Meghan said - be VERY specific of how you want the cut to be done.....or better yet, choose a couple of pics from the "Do it yourself" grooming thread and PRINT them out and take them to the groomer. I clip down Daisy and Beau, but leave their tails totally grown out and I trim their ears and faces as needed. 

Daisy (especially) got to the point where she wouldn't come to me if she thought I was going to brush her. We're much better friends with the puppy cut. She looks so puppy-esque that we're always asked "how old is your puppy?" 

Good Luck!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

PLEASE DO NOT TELL YOUR GROOMER....."Give her a puppy cut," .... please be very specific on what you want trimmed and do not touch. A puppy cut means different cuts to many groomers. 

My recommendations: Do not touch the length of the tail, do not touch the length of the ears. Give shaggy bangs, not a straight cut. Round out and blend the face. Belly, Armpits very short. Legs scissored. Overall body.....depending on the mats....I hope I did not forget anything. 

After a while, you will figure out what you like in a groom for your dog and yourself. 

If your dog has lots of mats on the body, the groomers will shave. Dematting takes lots of time....and time is money. 

Do your dog a favor and get a short cut.

Once your pup is over with the "Blowing Stage," then you can get specific on the particular groom. Learn to groom yourself if your are brave, daring or want to acquire a new skill. Get your training skills tuned up before learning to groom. 

Hair grows! If you get a shorter groom now, you pup will look shaggy and long by Christmas. 

After a year of grooming Dexter, I love it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim, you might remember I had to have both boys shaved down last November. It killed me to do but they were soooo much easier to care for. They're both grown out now and Bailey is heavily into his second coat blowing stage. It's awful. I'm thinking seriously of cutting them both down again. I also know I'm getting closer to that time for Ruby.

Just have them keep his head hair longer and his tail. I feel for you. It's a tough time.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi is now over 2 so the blowing coat is slowing down. For the longest time my house has had puff bunny's hideing everywhere!!!! I even have an apron that says " Everything taste's better with dog hair" and a sign that says "The dogs live here." All my dogs love to be brushed. I'm lucky, but I worked with them from day one. Not everyone can take the blowing coat stage.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Robbie, I need an apron like that! That's funny.

I think I'm going to try to get him cut down to 2 inches. Problem will be finding someone to do it. If I thought I could, I'd do it myself because I know what I want, but I don't have the slightest idea how to make his coat look not butchered. Most groomers around here love the clippers, but I'm thinking he'll need to be scissored, right? The girl I usually use for Sushi is good, and she only does what I ask her to do to Santos (feet, belly, butt), but I don't think she uses scissors much for the coat at all.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, make sure they use scissors. And for sure leave the ears and tail long. Post of picture when Santos gets the new cut. Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi folks, I can certainly understand why people with more cottony dogs would want to give up on getting through blowing coat with a long coat. It was hard enough with Kodi, and he definitely has the silky type of coat.

HOWEVER, I did want to address several people's comments about the reason they decided to cut their dog down was that the dog wouldn't come to them for grooming. As a rule of thumb, you should never call your dog to you if you need to do anything that is even mildly aversive, whether it's grooming, giving a heartworm pill, whatever. Even if you are also calling them to you at more pleasant times, the aversive moments are enough to make them not want to come the other times either. This is because intermittent reinforcement is the strongest kind of reinforcement there is. 

Whether you are going to put your dog in a puppy cut or not, from now on, call them to you MANY times a day for a cookie and a pat. (don't use the word "come" unless you are SURE they will come) Don't EVER call them if you need to do something they won't like, whether it's a bath or a nail trim. Just go get them, pick them up and give them treats afterward. (and during if they need that reinforcement) If you do this, they will never associate coming to you with something they don't like.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

krandall said:


> Hi folks, I can certainly understand why people with more cottony dogs would want to give up on getting through blowing coat with a long coat. It was hard enough with Kodi, and he definitely has the silky type of coat.
> 
> HOWEVER, I did want to address several people's comments about the reason they decided to cut their dog down was that the dog wouldn't come to them for grooming. As a rule of thumb, you should never call your dog to you if you need to do anything that is even mildly aversive, whether it's grooming, giving a heartworm pill, whatever. Even if you are also calling them to you at more pleasant times, the aversive moments are enough to make them not want to come the other times either. This is because intermittent reinforcement is the strongest kind of reinforcement there is.
> 
> Whether you are going to put your dog in a puppy cut or not, from now on, call them to you MANY times a day for a cookie and a pat. (don't use the word "come" unless you are SURE they will come) Don't EVER call them if you need to do something they won't like, whether it's a bath or a nail trim. Just go get them, pick them up and give them treats afterward. (and during if they need that reinforcement) If you do this, they will never associate coming to you with something they don't like.


Good point, Karen. I hadn't thought of that. The good thing is that when I usually call come, it is with a treat or just to play. When he sees the comb, though, he freezes and looks at me, and I know he's thinking " you are out of your mind, woman.".


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim, I think you are making a wise decision to get a puppy cut. I wish I had known about the forum and all this good advice when I got Abby. She was 8 mos. and blowing coat and I didn't even know what "blowing coat" was! That was 2 1/2 yrs. ago and she still acts suspicious when I call her or try to pick her up - thinks I'm going to brush her. It has become an ordeal now because she fights me the whole time I'm brushing and combing her. Our relationship would have been so much better had I known to just get a puppy cut. Your weather is similar to ours so Santos will be grown out quite a bit by the time it even begins to get cold!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, how do you get a dog so you can brush them? I don't call Abby for that but when I try to go get her she hides under the dining room table or behind a chair! She also gets so stressed when I'm brushing her that she won't even take a treat from me! I do always give her one afterwards, though.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, I've always said that if it were to become a nightmare to groom Ricky or Sammy and they "hated me" for it, I'd trim them down. Ricky's first two yrs. had him in a puppy cut because of his very thick and profuse hair. It wasn't worth the trauma to him or to myself! His hair changed with time and is now much easier to groom, so he's got longer hair. The look of the dog is only important to us humans. The dog couldn't care less! lol

Check out the Puppy Cut thread for pictures and ideas. Print out the images you like and show them to a groomer you trust. Be very, very clear about your dislikes! here's the thread link : http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathie, Sammy will not come with me downstairs to the family room if he hears me move the grooming table in there. I have to move it as it's against the wall and he will hear that and stay far away from me! lol If I groom Ricky first and we're all already in the family room, as soon as I'm done with Ricky, Sammy sneaks away. Literally sneaks... it's hysterical! His grooming time takes all of 5-10 mins and I'm gentle, but he's not a fan. I always go and get him though, and he doesn't run away, but must be thinking "Drat! She found me!" LOL 

Believe me, it's nothing traumatic so we just laugh about it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

There are some really cute cuts in that thread. I saved a few pics to take to the groomer. I have a call into her now...I bit the bullet. The only thing I'm unsure about is the face. Not sure if I want bangs...and I know that I don't want any shaving on the face at all. I guess his "beard" area will have to be trimmed to go along with his new shorter hair too. Thanks for the info guys...you're the best. Especially since you helped me not feel like a big giant loser.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Both of my girls hide when the grooming box comes out. They are just not very good at it. Smarty is under a dining room chair with her tail hanging out. Galen is on the shelf under the TV in full view. You would think I beat them. Once we get started they are both fine. But blowing coat mats did this to our relationship.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea Kim! You can definitely keep the top-knot even though the body is shorter. I've done this with my girl from the beginning and am just now growing out my boys facial hair (which is a chore). So if you're not sure leave the top-knot for now. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think you're a loser at all, Kim! If you really can't keep up with the brushing the way it's going, then don't. There's nothing to feel bad about! 

I do want to add for those who really want to get through this stage, it's totally possible. Will the dog hate you forever? No way! Kubrick and Hitchcock love me to pieces but they still "hide" when the combs come out. It's funny because I've taught the dogs that their beds are their safe place. So when they're on the bed they don't get bothered at all as I figured all dogs need an area like that. Anyway, they both head for the dog beds, even though for grooming I always pick them up from it. You think they'd have figured it out by now, but still they head for the bed and give me the pathetic "please no brushing today" look. LOL!

However, once I start going they're fine. They do get treats while brushing too, and they love it. After the brushing is done we have a "handsome party" and they get so happy! Treats and loving and letting them know how handsome they look. Hitchcock will wag his tail the whole time. So just because they don't particularly like the brushing aspect of things, it doesn't mean that they don't enjoy being with you or love you any less! And I do believe that brushing makes them feel good as well. I was once told by a vet's assistant who was a former groomer that a mat pulls on the skin in such a way that it's like you wearing a sweater 3x too small for you all day long. That's awful! So even though I know they don't enjoy the actual brushing out part, I'm pretty sure they like being knot-free by the end of it. 

And although it's probably not exactly the same thing, I always think of it like when I was a little kid and my mom brushed my hair to put it up in braids or some other style. I *hated* it when she did it, but I never hated *her* for doing it! And I always got a cute hair style afterwards. It certainly didn't ruin our relationship.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kim, I will be waiting for photos, as well as I think Augie looks a lot like Santos. Augie *just * tolerates being combed and brushed and it definitely has gotten less tolerable to him since the blowing coat stage. I don't think his coat is the same and doesn't stay as nice as it used to. I always treat him afterward for being such a good boy and when I finish the topknot and lay the comb down, he looks at me expectantly. When I ask him 'What do you get?', he races to the refrigerator. I had said too, when it was apparent that he disliked being combed, I would consider cutting it, and I think we might be going in that direction. I loved his hair when he was a pup, about 3-4 inches long and kind of went in every direction. Also, when we go for a walk in the park, the path is so dusty this summer, with leaf and twig debris, that he picks up every single thing in his coat and I have to throw him in the bath and load with conditioner for his coat to release the debris.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Kim,How old is Santos now? I loose track.I am also thinking of going for a 'puppy cut',for Dizzie as he is going through another faze of blowing,and every time he gets wet at the beach it is a nightmare for him to come home to another bath and blow dry etc,after all he is a dog first,and needs to have fun without pain after!Though of course I love the look of his long hair,he is 17 months now,how much longer does it usually go on for?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, I totally agree with you. That is how it is with Ricky and Sammy. They love me to pieces and it's not a few mins every 3-4 days on the grooming table that changes our relationship. When we went through a tough, blowing coat phase with Ricky though and it hurt my back and arms, it just wasn't worth the agony. I had to LOL at the image of Kubrick and Hitch 'hiding' on their safe spot!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Lilly hated being groomed right from the start. So, now I give her a bully stick while grooming her. It's the only time I give her a bully stick. Now, when I go to the drawer where I keep her comb and brush she gets excited.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, I am definitely a puppy cutter. I went the longest I ever went without having the boys groomed, I believe it was november to may. they were just getting un-managable for me at 4 inches long through the coat (both boys have curly cottony coats- I hate to say that came with blowing coat at least for Cash) I was loving their long locks but they hated the every night grooming and they both gained a lb from all that treating during our sessions. So the minute it got hot, I used it as my excuse to cut them down. We are all happier and thinner as I use the time now to take them for a walk. 

And you know what? I love the way they look. they look like, well, puppies again. If you do it, Just prepare yourself, that you will not love they way Santos looks right when he comes home- he will look too perfect and too groomed (and if he doesn't you have prepared for the worst) but in my experience with even the worst of cuts it only takes a week or two for them to look like cute shaggy dogs again. 

We want before and after pictures if you do it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I bragged on Rosie yesterday about how easy it was now that we are over the coat blowing thing. Well she went out to potty i the freshly mown grass and did RLH thing. I saw that her legs were dirty, so put her feet in the swimming pool to wash off. Didn't happen, Her legs were covered in grass clippings. Wetting them made it worse. It took most of yesterday afternoon to finally get it all brushed out. She is now avoiding me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Good point, Karen. I hadn't thought of that. The good thing is that when I usually call come, it is with a treat or just to play. When he sees the comb, though, he freezes and looks at me, and I know he's thinking " you are out of your mind, woman.".


Right. The problem is the few times when you call him with the comb. That's the intermittent reinforcement, and it has made a bigger impression on his mind than all the times you've called him for good things. So just go get him when you need to groom him. (probably without the comb in your hand... Take him TO the comb<g>)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Karen, how do you get a dog so you can brush them? I don't call Abby for that but when I try to go get her she hides under the dining room table or behind a chair! She also gets so stressed when I'm brushing her that she won't even take a treat from me! I do always give her one afterwards, though.


I don't know. Not being willing to take a treat while you are grooming her means that she is pretty darned stressed. If I had a dog that got that stressed by grooming, I'd probably have her in a puppy cut. Part of the problem for Abby may be that she was older when you got her. I groomed Kodi every day from the time he as 11 weeks old, so that by the time we got to the point where there were any "ouchies" involved, he was already pretty used to it, and tolerant of regular brushing. I can see if you get a dog just when they are starting to blow coat, grooming could turn into a real issue.

Karen


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Sammy sneaks away. Literally sneaks... it's hysterical! His grooming time takes all of 5-10 mins and I'm gentle, but he's not a fan. I always go and get him though, and he doesn't run away, but must be thinking "Drat! She found me!" LOL
> 
> Believe me, it's nothing traumatic so we just laugh about it.


That's pretty much the extent of it with Kodi. Then when we're done, I offer him "a hug" which means he can stand up and put his feet on my shoulders for a hug. He LOVES that part! Then I out him down and he CHARGES to the kitchen for his "goodie".


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos has a date with the groomer at 8 tomorrow morning. I'm semi-freaking out. Will take pics. Just hope he doesn't look nekkid when it's all said and done...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Santos has a date with the groomer at 8 tomorrow morning. I'm semi-freaking out. Will take pics. Just hope he doesn't look nekkid when it's all said and done...


:hug:Good luck Santos and Kim:hug:
PS-with the summer weather he will probably feel soooooooo much better too!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My groomer leaves the ears and tail untouched, the face long and natural (including the eyes and nose-no shaving). Do not touch that top knot (unless it drives you crazy, but I think it's adorable), and a teddy clip is a long puppy cut (maybe 2 inches), hand scissored, and a sanitary clip (easier butt baths). I like the little column legs too. 
Don't worry, he will look soo cute and you will be much less stressed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We can't wait to see him, and I bet he'll look adorable, no matter what!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> We can't wait to see him, and I bet he'll look adorable, no matter what!


Me too!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Update from the groomer...she thought she would be done by 11, but she's still at it. My boy has a ton of hair! I definitely need to pick up a Flossie before I get him since he's enduring a whole day of grooming.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Poor Santos! that is a lot of grooming. But boy will be he happy to see you! I hope to see pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...his hair is definitely shorter than I wanted, and it will take some time to get used to. He looks a little nekkid...LOL. But he's still a cutie, and hopefully we can get through blowing coat and he can grow out again. Here are his before and afters...sorry, I tried rotating the pre-groom pics, but I couldn't get it to work.

BEFORE:


















AFTER:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They did a GREAT JOB!
Glad they kept the eyebrows :eyebrows:
_Comet likes it too!_:eyebrows:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow! You may have to put a weight belt on him to keep him from floating off! He really looks good though.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Look how happy he looks


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim, I think Santos looks GREAT! Very cute cut - and they kept the havie look with the long tail and face. He looks like he is smiling!!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Santos looks a lot cooler and very cute! He looks happier too! I think they did a great job. How old is he?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great job! And he still looks like a Hav! He looks very happy about it and I think you will, too when it's time to groom!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, he had a lot of coat!!! Look at Kodi's photo in my Sig. You can see that not only is his hair silkier, but there just isn't near as much of it. No wonder you were having a hard time. He looks absolutely adorable in his new hair do! 

You'll get used to it quickly, and be SO glad you're not dreading grooming every day!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job! And he still looks like a Hav!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He DOES look great and, yes, he looks HAPPY!! Augie looks about like his 'before' cut, except I think Santos' black is blacker. Augie is really lightening up. Hope you are both happier with his new 'do. And I see Sushi in the background.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

He looks GREAT! And I bet he's so soft now. And really in just a few weeks he'll look scruffy again. Hmmm...I wonder if you could cord Santos? He could be your little rasta man!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

He looks absolutely adorable! Enjoy your easier grooming - you'll be glad you did it!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kim, he looks great. I love that he still has his topknot! Yay!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, Santos looks wonderful! they did a great job. And with the heat where you are I bet he is so much more comfortable. Win/Win


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

barbarak said:


> Santos looks a lot cooler and very cute! He looks happier too! I think they did a great job. How old is he?


He turned 1 on May 28.

He was curled up in a ball awhile ago...he looks so TINY without his shag.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thumbs up from us-he looks perfect!!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I think he looks absolutely handsome!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How is Santos now he has got over the shock of the groomer, is he happier and more bouncy?My he did have one hell of a coat!! and he still looks gorgeous.If he is anything like Dizzie it will be all grown back before you can blink!My groomer say it is very strange that their coats seems to grow so much faster in the heat!
Yesterday was Dizzie's turn at the groomers and as she is just down the road from us we walk there,but Dizzie realised where he was going so just sat down and refused to budge so I picked him up and carried him which was fine except for the fact we had just come back from our walk along the beach and he was wet and covered in sand[thought I would make worth while at the groomers!].Anyway she has done a good job.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie after groomers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dizzie looks FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Dizzie is so cute! He actually looks a lot like one of the pics I took to the groomer...a dog named Hank. His coat looks longer than Santos is right now. I'm just happy his short little coat is shiny again...and it looks curlier than it was long. 

Carol, I like the corded look...and he would be the perfect rasta dog. Wonder how hard it is to do?


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Dizzie looks so handsome! Your groomer did a beautiful job on him.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kim Santos looks fantastic! I bet he feels softer too right?

And Clare - Dizzie is my idol - I always take his pictures to Kipling's groomer. Love how they do his face!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie is loving this adulation from overseas!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

What a cute boy, that Santos! I'm sure he is much cooler. WOW! he had tons of hair!

Dizzie is quite looker too!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I think Rosie is blowing coat again. I have let her coat grow out from the puppy cut in March. Up until a week ago, we had no problems with combing out and matts. But, now she is matting again really bad. The brush is full of hair and I can't get the comb through until I get the matts out. Help! I don't want to have her trimmed again.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Have you tried sprinkling cornstarch on the mats rubbing it through your fingers after a few mins. using a soft pinbrush gently, the matt should come out after a few strokes. Yogi's coat needs to be brushed every day and I have to make for sure I get down to the skin or matts can hide. You can also dust her all over with the cornstarch and brush it out. Only when I use cornstarch do I brush dry, other times I spray a bit of something like Ice on Ice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Lucile, Have you tried sprinkling cornstarch on the mats rubbing it through your fingers after a few mins. using a soft pinbrush gently, the matt should come out after a few strokes. Yogi's coat needs to be brushed every day and I have to make for sure I get down to the skin or matts can hide. You can also dust her all over with the cornstarch and brush it out. Only when I use cornstarch do I brush dry, other times I spray a bit of something like Ice on Ice.


Be careful of using Ice on Ice too often... I'm pretty sure that one is a silicone spray, and it's pretty drying.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Kim, Santo's looks wonderful. He really is cute. His coat looks so much like Tucker's - thick, thicker and thickest. I have to brush and comb in small sections to get through it. Tucker's going to the groomer tomorrow to be cut down again (2nd time). It takes me an hour every night to brush and comb him and lately the mats seem to be coming out of thin air and landing on him as I'm working others out. I decided it's not fair to Tucker. He's not a show dog, he's our marvelous little boy.


----------

